# Best bow on the market?



## maduge (Dec 6, 2006)

Im looking into getting a new bow, Any suggestions?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2005)

Everyone is going to have there on opinion of course, I shoot a Elite Ninja it's a 2010 model no complaints, I have freinds who also shoot Elite good bows for sure.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

First decide your price range and then go to a pro shop and shoot every bow in that price range. I would even shoot some of the lower priced bows just to compare. I shoot a pse and love it just because it is expensive doesn't make it better. 
You will find by asking this question you will get a different answer from each person but only you can decide which bow suits your needs the best.
Good luck and let us know what you get. 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Ix22f/c is right on target, Shoot then until what feels right for you. I used to shoot compounds for a couple of years and I went back to my Palmer Custom Recurve and I'm happy with it and the other seven recourves I have at the house.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought the Mathews Heli m about a month ago. Nice bow. Their 2013 bow is the Creed. I don't think I care for it. Go to Bow Zone. Good guys.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I bought the Mathews Heli m about a month ago. Nice bow. Their 2013 bow is the Creed. I don't think I care for it. Go to Bow Zone. Good guys.


x2 for BowZone!! Just like everyone else said, so many good bows out there. Just shoot the one that FITS you. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

What are you looking for in a bow?


----------



## Jerryg (Nov 26, 2012)

I am trying out the new Strother wrath sho. Should be here next week! Shot it and was impressed!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Which ever one feels best to you. Heres a start. Mathews,Mission,PSE,bear,Diamond,bowtech,G5.....

just saw the post about the creed. Liked it till I saw split limbs. BTW, For compound I'm still shooting my 08' Mathews DXT.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Lot of great bows on the market these days. What ever brand you choose I'd take a hard look at the hybrid cams. I bought a Rytera Alien a while back and I have found the hybrid cams to be the easiest and most straight forward to tune of any bow I have ever owned.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Still shooting my Mathews Outback, no problems here, but been considering getting a G5.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

It has been a couple of years since I was up on the compound market. However, the last time I went and shot a ton of bows....I liked the Mathews models. While not as fast as some of the others, it felt smoother and more forgiving to me.

Both of my daughters shoot Bowtechs, and I have nothing but good to say about their products as well.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

Jerryg said:


> I am trying out the new Strother wrath sho. Should be here next week! Shot it and was impressed!


 its a winner and easily makes ibo. i'm sorry to see that they are upgrading the rush this year too, i may have to sell my 12' model.

regardless i love the new strother bows. the draw cycle loads up quick on the front end and transitions into a smooth even draw. the back wall is simply amazing and very solid. the badger cams are easy to tune, time and sync. i shot a lot of bows last year before going to strother. its refreshing to see a company that simply lets the product do the talking and sell itself.


----------



## Jerryg (Nov 26, 2012)

It's in!!!! Time to go stick something...

Jerryg


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

i have a bowtech insanity cpx for sale. It is completely rigged out and i bought it in september. It has 80 pound limbs and all the bells and whistles. pm me if interested


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

No Hoyt fans? I'm still shooting my '10 carbon matrix. Going to be upgrading to the carbon element rkt before next season. My matrix is still fast and quiet. Hasn't been tuned since I bought it. Still amazingly accurate


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Asking what's the best bow on the market is like asking what's the best breed of dog. It's totally dependent on you needs, desires, etc. Of course with bows some are higher quality than others, but, other than that it all boils down to your needs and what feels best to you.

I shot Hoyts for years before I shot a Diamond Black Ice. Since then, my son and I have shoot Diamonds exclusively. I currently shoot a Diamond Iceman and see no reason to change or upgrade.

Hoyt, Diamond, Mathews, Bowtech, Elite, PSE are all brands I would recommend you try.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Hoyt Alphamax 35. Older bow but with new strings and cables. Check out Archery Talk. They have more info on compounds than Obama has welfare recipients. Figure out what your draw length is and buy one used. Send it to "Cracker" from Archery Talk and have him put new strings and set it up for you. You could probably find a carbon matrix for less than $800 on there. If I stopped shooting Hoyt I would definitely try a Elite. Matthews is behind times and struggling to catch up without seeming they are leaving the solo cam thing to save face IMO.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*mathews*

It's hard to beat a Mathews, they have according to their advertising smoke by double digit the most winnings in professional competition. I had a Mathews XT and migrated to a Z7 Xtreme Tacticle 2 years ago.


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

lx22f/c said:


> First decide your price range and then go to a pro shop and shoot every bow in that price range. I would even shoot some of the lower priced bows just to compare. I shoot a pse and love it just because it is expensive doesn't make it better.
> You will find by asking this question you will get a different answer from each person but only you can decide which bow suits your needs the best.
> Good luck and let us know what you get.
> 
> Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


X2 Even if you find a manufacturer that you like and trust they make several different models to choose from try them all. I have a Hoyt razortech thats real short axle to axle. I like hunting out of a tree stand with. I use a Mathews Magnum hunting out of ground blind or on a spot and stalk hunt. Both are reliable and kill deer and hogs. Good luck..


----------



## Tunnel-Runner (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm shooting the bowtech insanity this year. It's **** fast and smooth. Mathews has the new creed and monster chill out. I've heard a lot of good about the Hoyt's as well. Go see the guys at Triple Edge Archery in Dayton and they can hook you up! Great guys good work and service.


----------

